# Travel Cage Suggestions



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

I have tons of questions on my new rats and love that I can come here and ask them all...Hope its ok to hound the boards with questions I might have? No one I know has rats and I don't want to email my rescue ALL the time and bother her lol Plus I like various opinions and want the best for my guys.

I have to take my ratties to Austin for a day to get neutered through their rescue group (they were 6 weeks old when I took them home and had to wait till 9 weeks). This is a 3 hour trip one way and I want my ratties to be comfortable. When I adopted my rats they let me use a loaner cage to take my boys home but now I need one of my own. I have 3 boys.

What do you use for travel? They might use it to go to grandma's sometimes too (if the kids spend the night and want to take them or if we go out of town for a night, my mom sits all my pets) so I don't want it to be tiny but I need it to be small enough that its easy to get around with. What size do you suggest I get? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Just a large cat carrier works fine


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

For car rides I like cat carriers but that's not something that can be used as an overnight cage. A guinea pig cage might be ok with an extra level and a hammock though. The cat carrier I like because I can clip on a water bottle for longer trips. Just throw in some fleece and a few chew toys and you are good to go


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Don't worry we like questions. Ask away!


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Just a large cat carrier works fine


Really? Nice! I will just use that then. =) I already have one of those!


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Zabora said:


> For car rides I like cat carriers but that's not something that can be used as an overnight cage. A guinea pig cage might be ok with an extra level and a hammock though. The cat carrier I like because I can clip on a water bottle for longer trips. Just throw in some fleece and a few chew toys and you are good to go


Would this size be good for overnights? 32W 18D 32H
I plan on ordering tons of hammocks for them (we already have 3!) so they will have one for the overnight cage. 

And thanks! Glad to know I can come here with my many questions. I am new to all this and have been researching till the wee hours but still somethings I cant find online without asking =)


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

That sounds just fine for an over night.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I think for just one night, a cat carrier is okay. I did that once and they were fine, just so long as you can let them out during the day and just use the carrier as a place to sleep. If you can't let them out, then small cage would be better


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I built a cage out of a plastic storage bin for travel, that way I can just collapse the large cage for transport while they ride in the travel cage. If your main cage collapses then you could just take it along in its collapsed format.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

I use a cat carrier and they do fine. But, I'm curious, would your rescue happen to be central texas rat rescue? I noticed they just adopted out two litters of babies, and Kaia was offering spay/neuters when they come of age.


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

ratbasket said:


> I built a cage out of a plastic storage bin for travel, that way I can just collapse the large cage for transport while they ride in the travel cage. If your main cage collapses then you could just take it along in its collapsed format.


Its a CN so it doesn't travel well =)


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Tesumph said:


> I use a cat carrier and they do fine. But, I'm curious, would your rescue happen to be central texas rat rescue? I noticed they just adopted out two litters of babies, and Kaia was offering spay/neuters when they come of age.


Haha! I did adopt them from CTRR! Kaia is great isn't she! Our boys werent big enough so I am taking them back to get neutered in a few weeks. =)


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol small world! But then, there are very few rat rescues in texas, so maybe that isn't surprising. Kaia is awesome! 7 out of the 9 rats I've owned have been adopted from CTRR, including the four youngsters in my avatar. She really cares for her rats.


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Tesumph said:


> Lol small world! But then, there are very few rat rescues in texas, so maybe that isn't surprising. Kaia is awesome! 7 out of the 9 rats I've owned have been adopted from CTRR, including the four youngsters in my avatar. She really cares for her rats.


Yes there aren't many at all! When I went looking for one to adopt I was surprised at how few there were. She does love them, you can totally tell! When we left she gave each boy a kiss and talking to about being good. haha it was cute. =)


----------

